# the full story of a Guelph based rock band Farmer/White Wolf ...a great documentary



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

just watched this last night and although I may be a little biased as I knew the band really well.
Loris ( drummer ) is my brother in law. Donny and Les also grew up in Guelph.
Their story takes you back to the eighties when I also was touring around the night club scene.

These guys decide to move to Edmonton to search for fame and glory.
Their story is well documented and totally fascinating.
So you want to be a rock star ?.... Even back then it wasn't easy.

Enjoy..
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

just some documentary supporting material.

Shadows in the night video....which was talked about in the documentary





And another video (She) which was talked about and I had the pleasure of being on the set while this was shot in a warehouse in Scarborough.




G.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Some of the bands listed at the start:

Southbound Freeway (composed of members of the Rebels after Wes Dakus left.)






Jenson Interceptor






I can't find anything of Andromeda.


----------

